# Have you used Alumaloy???????????



## Rbacca (Sep 2, 2009)

A couple of years ago there was an infomercial on TV about ALUMALOY.

Alumaloy is a type of material used to solder aluminum using a propane torch. Sounded to good to be true.. 


This is what the manufacture tells about Alumaloy

Like magic! Alumaloy will join aluminum parts, fix cracks, attach pieces, fabricate missing elements, and fix just about any metal repairs to aluminum, white metal or pot metal, zinc based metal and galvanized metal. It will give you a repair that that can be stronger than the original metal! 
Alumaloy produces the hardest, strongest and fastest repairs to aluminum-based metals anywhere. It's so easy that anyone can do it. All you have to do is clean the surface properly. The easiest way to achieve this is through the use of a wire bristle brush.

NO FLUX NEEDED!

Thoroughly prepare the surface with a wire brush. Then, using the propane torch, heat up the metal part so that when you touch the alumaloy rod to the part you are repairing, it begins to liquefy

NO HIGH WELDING TEMPERATURES -- NO ARC WELDING!

The relatively low, safe temperatures of the alumaloy rod allow it to flow freely at just 728 degrees F. Repairs are quickly achieved simply by heating the pieces to be repaired to that point and then joining them together, or directing the flowing Alumaloy to the cracks or areas to be repaired. Then simply allow the area to cool. The result? A strong repair that is permanent, stronger than the original materials, and ready to be filed, painted or finished anyway you choose. It's also ready to go to work! An instant repair -- with no special skills or abilities -- for just pennies! . 

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270442515710

HAs anyone of you tin boaters used Alumoly ? BTW the website Alumaloy is very much abandoned but I did find some on EBAY

IM tempted to buy it [-o<

Thanks


----------



## Tech Sergeant Ken (Sep 2, 2009)

See the related thread at https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=9236. There were enough negative comments to scare me off.


Ken


----------



## Usmctanker (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm no expert but it sounds pretty iffy to me. Better to just get someone to tig it for you, or you could just make a patch like bass boy did. i don't have a link but if you look at his build its in there.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 4, 2009)

Jon boat hulls flex and over time the alumaloy patches with crack and/or fall out of the hole.To me it's just to brittle to use on a flexible hull.


----------

